# Good $ Or Not?



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

I was offered 16,300 for an 80 21RS. Good price or not? Let me know. Thanks. And is now a good time to buy or is spring time? Will prices be same or more? Lots of ?'s.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope you mean an 08.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Seems high for a 21.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Holman RV (Click here for Holman RV) has a new 2008 21RS LE for $12991. That price could be used as a bargaining chip for your price at your dealer.

EDIT: To answer you question as to when to buy, this would be the time to buy a 2007 that would still be held over after the 2008's came on the lots. As far a buying a 2008 now, it depends on if they want to make room for more new units.


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Holman RV (Click here for Holman RV) has a new 2008 21RS LE for $12991. That price could be used as a bargaining chip for your price at your dealer.
> 
> EDIT: To answer you question as to when to buy, this would be the time to buy a 2007 that would still be held over after the 2008's came on the lots. As far a buying a 2008 now, it depends on if they want to make room for more new units.


The LE is limited edition, but really 'limited extras', and the price is cheaper than that of the standard 21RS. We were looking at these before we went with our 23RS, the information was preliminary when we were purchasing but there are many features missing in the LE version (outdoor cookstove, outdoor speakers, interior hooks, etc..). All that being said I think you could get a regular 21RS under $16, but I don't think you'll get it at the LE price.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

kev said:


> I was offered 16,300 for an 80 21RS. Good price or not? Let me know. Thanks. And is now a good time to buy or is spring time? Will prices be same or more? Lots of ?'s.


We traded in a 05 21RS and got almost 16,000 for the trade.

What dealer are you working with here in Massachusetts?

Bob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Seems like a good price to me. The 21rs goes for around $18k - $19k around here.


----------



## shood0228 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Everybody,

We are new to this forum and just wanted to say thanks for all of the great info! Especially the post about the rebates on the 2007 Outbacks! We were able to save an additional $1000 on a new 2007 RS21. We got some quotes on the LE's too and found that they were not as well equipped.

In talking with some of the dealerships, I don't think there is a lot of difference between the 2007 and 2008? You might want to see if your dealer has a 2007 model he wants to sell you. Check out the Rake in the Savings deals on the Keystone site.

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems about right. Seeing how this is the slow part of the year for RV sales, I try to get some addtional "goodies" tossed in (hitch..2nd battery...RV Mat...Quickie Flush) the deal as well.


----------

